# Thin uterine lining



## Jowo (Nov 22, 2012)

Has anyone got any advice or experience of having a thin lining? Any success despite this?

My lining thickness has been a constant concern for my consultant. Despite a hysto in early May, on day 16 of my cycle remains under 6mm when 8mm is considered the minimum for an ET, i believe. My consultant says postponing FE transfer for a month or two is no guarantee that the lining will improve. 

Thanks


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Jowo,

I have had a persistently thin and treatment resistant lining.  It's never really got above 6mm even on fresh cycle with very high oestrogen levels.  Have you taken a look at Agate's thread as there's a section on thin linings there.  I'm not sure whether you've tried things like vitamin E, l'arginine or Viagra?

There are certainly ladies out there who have had success with thin linings, but sadly it does reduce your chances significantly.  I have recently been through a further fresh cycle and couldn't even get above 5.5mm this time.  At around the time I was preparing to start that cycle, my consultant had literally just made the application for the off label use of GCSF / Neupogen and so we had discussed the use of this as a uterine wash if my lining still failed to do anything.  The research on it is still very minimal and clinical trials on a very small basis, so they don't really know how it works, so it was a bit of a punt because it doesn't work for everyone.

I had one wash on the day of my trigger shot when the lining was 5.5mm and at egg collection it was recorded at 5.4mm so no change at that stage.  The wash was repeated at collection and 5 days later I was surprised (and delighted!) to learn my lining had increased to 7.4mm

The consultant says we will never know whether the wash made ALL the difference as our blastocyst quality was very good, but I don't believe I would have got pregnant without it.

It's not licensed for this use, and probably never will be (the market just isn't big enough to warrant the cost) so it has to be an individual decision, but for us it was worth the risk.

Perhaps try a mock cycle with all the other possible extras if you haven't already used them and in the meantime discuss the pros and cons of GCSF with your consultant.

Good luck xx


----------



## Jowo (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I found Agate's useful info here on Thin Linings so I've posted the link to make it easier for future members to find.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.10

I've browsed a few threads on this topic and it's clear that it is an issue with limited solutions if a woman isn't responding to the drugs issued by the clinics and that many clinics operate a cut-off of at least 7mm or 7.5mm for ET because of its low success rate below this and surrogacy for those who have persistently thin linings. No magic bullet but good to know a bit more about this issue to help make decisions, so thanks again.


----------

